# *FOUND UNIT !!! NR DISNEY-W/SHUTTLE - 1-2Br Mar 5-8



## TIMESHARE-HO (Feb 24, 2014)

NEAR DISNEY -- BON CRK OR? 
FREE SHUTTLE WD BE NICE.
MAR 5-8 CPL & 2 1/2YR OLD.
PREFER 2br... W/JACUZZI & KING BD
THANK U

CALL 904-403-7019  

FOUND A UNIT AT BONNET CREEK... THX..


----------



## Forever29 (Feb 24, 2014)

We have a 2 bedroom at Mystic Dunes resort in Kissimmee, FL has jacuzzi and King size bed.  Let me know if interested.


----------

